# C100 and C300 price dumps in the US



## leGreve (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope these will trickle to Europe as well... right now we have obscene prices on the C series :S

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/10969/canon-price-drop-big-savings.html


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 1, 2015)

Think this says a lot about where to expect prices for the C300 MkII and any other "video" camera offerings coming. Wish those C100 MkII prices dropped as well, but that's not going to happen until all of the original C100 stock is out the door...


----------



## mkabi (Apr 1, 2015)

leGreve said:


> I hope these will trickle to Europe as well... right now we have obscene prices on the C series :S
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/10969/canon-price-drop-big-savings.html



NICE!!!

And a 24-70 II for $1300 more... now thats a steal.


----------



## tom1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi do you know when price in Europe will drop as well ???


----------

